# Mental Game of Archery Question



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been interested in learning more about the mental game of archery.

I have listened to Mastering the Mental Game of Archery by Troy Basshman.

I have also read With Winning in Mind by Lanny Bassham.

I was wondering if there was any other good books or articles that pertain to the mental game of archery.

I appreciate any help,
GB


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Terry Wunderle has a series of articles that deal mostly with the mental game in NFAA's magazine Archery.

You can see many of the back issues here:

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/magazine/index.cfm


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

